# Position vom AGB oben oder unten?



## Kuhprah (14. Januar 2016)

Einer meine PC´s mit Wasserkühlung bekommt seinen Radiator oben am Zimmer verpasst, sprich in eta 2,5m Höhe. Für die Pumpe is das ja kein Problem, nur ich frag mich grad wo ich meinen AGB hin mache. Der dient ja auch dazu Luft ausm System zu bekommen. Wenn ich den ganz unten einbaue hab ich dann aber vermutlich nie Luft da drin, ganz oben ginge es aber auch? Was macht jetzt vom Punkt der Entlüftung her am meisten Sinn? Oben oder unten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. Januar 2016)

Oben, weil die Luftblasen gehen naturgemäß hoch


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2016)

So lange der AGB oberhalb der Pumpe ist ists völlig egal ob oben oder unten, das hat auch nichts mit "Luft steigt nach oben" zu tun, durch den Schlauch steigt nix von sich aus hoch weil der Volumenstrom sehr viel schneller ist als von sich aus aufsteigende Luft und diese sowieso nach unten mitreißt.

Den AGB oben zu positionieren hat in deinem speziellen Fall einen anderen Vorteil: Beim Befüllen der WaKü brauchst du wenn der AGB unten ist eine sehr starke Pumpe die in der Lage ist, mindestens 2,5 m (besser 3-4 m) Förderhöhe zu überwinden bevor der Kreislauf geschlossen ist/überall Wasser ist (ab dann spielt es keine Rolle mehr). Ist der AGB oben muss die Pumpe nur die Höhe AGB zu höchstem Punkt überwinden können, den Rest erledigt der statische Druck wenn du oben einfüllst.


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie dein AGB gebaut ist, aber wenn der Radi 2m über dem AGB hängt kommt einem dann nicht die ganze Suppe beim Befüllen entgegen - sind ja immerhin 2bar statischer Druck drauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2016)

Du befüllst ja im AGB, nicht im Radi (deswegen muss die Pumpe in dem Fall ja so stark sein um genau den Statischen Druck auf der anderen Seite zu überwinden).

Wenn du es so meinst, dass bei einem solchen Höhenunterschied im fertigen Betrieb Probleme zu erwarten sind wegen dem (ständigen) Druck im System am Boden: Keine Sorge, die entstehenden Drücke sind allesamt WEIT unter dem wos problematisch wird.
3m Höhenunterschied sind gerade mal 0,3 bar Differenzdruck (keine 3!), da wird kein Schlauch und keine Tülle jemals undicht.


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 3m Höhenunterschied sind gerade mal 0,3 bar Differenzdruck (keine 3!)


Oh sicher da haste natürlich Recht, 0.3 bar... Trotzdem glaube ich dass das Befüllen schwierig werden könnte - die Luft zwischen Radi und AGB geht schwer raus - trotz großen Pumpvolumenstrom - weil der Schlauch einfach so lang ist und eine starke Neigung hat (da "fällt" dann das Wasser einfach an der stehenden Luft vorbei). 
Ich bin überzeugt, zum Befüllen sollte der Radi runter und kann nicht in ein paar Metern Höhe hängen, sondrn auf dem Boden stehen - das würde ich bei Konzeption berücksichtigen. 
Im Betrieb ists dann kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2016)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> weil der Schlauch einfach so lang ist und eine starke Neigung hat (da "fällt" dann das Wasser einfach an der stehenden Luft vorbei).



Ja, das kann tatsächlich passieren. Selbst das ist aber kein großes Problem, es dauert nur unter Umständen (viel) länger bis das System entlüftet ist.
Was da übrigens ganz gut geht ist, eine solche Luftsäule (bei weichem PVC-Schlauch) einfach mit der Hand "herauszustreichen". Wenn die Luftblasen erst mal kleiner sind wandern sie sowieso automatisch in den AGB.


----------



## Trash123 (15. Januar 2016)

Wie wäre es denn erst das system zu befüllen und dann erst den Radi an die wand zu hängen?


----------



## SpatteL (15. Januar 2016)

Das empfiehlt sich sowieso, da sich der Radi sonst nur schlecht entlüften lässt.

MfG


----------



## Rousi (15. Januar 2016)

Wäre ein Befüllen am höchsten Punkt, direkt am Radiator in der Höhe nicht auch möglich? 
(AGB unten verbaut und vorausgesetzt der Radi hat mehr als zwei Anschlussports..)

Der Kreislauf könnte, ohne Einschalten der Pumpe und mit Hilfe von Schwerkraft und statischem Druck *fast* komplett befüllt werden.

Somit wäre der AGB zwar beim Befüllen erstmal Randvoll, wird sich jedoch mit der Zeit ein bisschen entleeren, wenn sich die verbleibende Luft sammelt?


Übersehe ich hier irgendwas?


----------



## steAK79 (15. Januar 2016)

Oder einfach AGB und Pumpe mit nach oben verfrachten. Somit wäre dann auch möglich die Pumpe direkt
aus dem AGB ziehen zu lassen (wie es ja im optimalen Fall auch sein soll, wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Würde zumindest das Entlüften der Anlage etwas leichter machen. 
Sonst wären ja 4 Schläuche hoch und runter notwendig?!?

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## JakPol (15. Januar 2016)

Ich würde auch dazu neigen, pumpe und agb nach oben zu bauen. Dann müsste halt neben dem lüfterkabel noch ein Kabel für die pumpe da hoch geführt werden. 

Im Endeffekt könntest du dann da oben auch noch nem aquaero verbauen uns direkt alles da oben steuern, völlig ohne Verbindung zum pc...


----------



## wolflux (15. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte ähnliche Überlegungen mit 1.50 Meter Schlauch in beide Richtungen und musste dabei 2x 1080 Radiatoren als Widerstand und Fullcover sowie CPU Kühler, überwinden.
Am sichersten schien mir zu sein, 2 Pumpen zu verwenden. Eine starke unter dem Ausgleichsbehälter Radi-In und eine schwächere am Radi-Out. Ich habe hier den Nachteil für die Kosten einer zweiten Pumpe aber den Vorteil beide bei 7 Volt, 
zwei leise Pumpen im Betrieb zu haben und sollte eine der Pumpen ausfallen dann läuft das Wasser ebenso durch die Pumpe die still steht. Das habe ich getestet und funktioniert erstaunlicherweise sehr gut.
Vielleicht etwas ausgefallen aber funktioniert Jahre lang ohne große Wartung. Das System funktioniert auch passiv mit +10° Temperatur mehr ist aber auch aktiv möglich.He he nur so nebenbei
Waterbench Phobya, Die Zweite Pumpe ist auf der hinteren Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der statische  Druck am Eingang zum Ausgleichsbehälter,Radi, ist mit einer Phobya DC 400 und am Ausgang mit einer Phobya DC 260 unterstützt. 
Im Prinzip sitzen Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe etwa Mittig und die Ein-und Ausgänge sind unten an der Waterbench. 
-Letztendlich möchte ich damit nur erklären wie man den Widerstand auch anders überbrücken kann. Und wie IncAlk schon geschrieben hat ist es nur wichtig die Pumpe unterhalb des Ausgleichsbehälter zu montieren. Darauf ist übrigens noch ein Überdruckventil.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2016)

Eventuell ein paar Bilder damit es klarer wird. Das Wasser kommt vom Computer in Zimmer 1 und geht der Tür entlang nach oben und dann in den Raum diagonal dahinter... dort kommt es in den Radiator (da wo jetzt die 2 sind, die müssen aber aus Optikgründen weg, meine Frau findet die hässlich  ) und werden durch einen einzelnen MoRa ersetzt. Dann von da oben wieder zurück nach unten in den PC.
Lüftersteuerung brauche ich keine, sobald der PC an geht wird automatisch auch mittels Relais eine Steckdose da oben eingeschalten und die Lüfter laufen konstant. Lautstärke is ja kein Thema dort. Befüllen kann ich im Grunde an jeder Stelle, das is mir relativ egal. Aber ich dachte eventuell da oben den AGB hin tun, denn je nachdem kann ich an der höchsten Stelle immer wieder aufmachen um 1. Luft raus zu lassen und 2. Wasser einzufüllen. Mach ich das weiter unten entleert sich ja durch den Wasserdruck gleich alles... das möchte ich gern verhindern  Die Komponenten an sich können auch noch bewegt werden zwecks Luftblasen raus bringen.. 

Ach ja, gekühlt werden ein i7-3930K den ich wohl so auf 4 GHz bringen werd, ein X79 Mainboard und eine oder 2 GPU´s, gibt also einiges das heizt 

Nur ist halt jetzt die Frage wo ich den AGB am besten hin mache, und wo ich einen bekomme wo mal mindestens nen halber Liter Flüssigkeit rein geht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

Oh man das ist so ne coole Konstruktion! Nie sowas gesehen gratuliere echt


----------



## wolflux (15. Januar 2016)

Da muss ich deiner Frau leider recht geben, sie hat Geschmack.

Wir Männer mögen es halt auch zweckdienlich.

Warum halbierst du nicht das Brett und lackierst Radi und Brett in Weiß?


----------



## wolflux (15. Januar 2016)

Theoretisch kannst du auch einen Schlauch bis oben hin führen und von dort den Stand befüllen. Machst ein schwimmendes Plastikkügelchen rein, das dir den Wasserstand  anzeigt und fertig.
Schlauchanfang natürlich noch schließen, Keine Angst das Wasser läuft auch wenn der Schlauch zu ist. Hatte ich schon mal getestet. 
.

Sorry Dpost,
Handy


----------



## bennySB (15. Januar 2016)

Ach da ist ja das Thema "Wasserkühlung zur Wärmepumpe in den Raum bringen", hab schon gewartet wann du soweit bist 

An sich wurde schon alles gesagt. Wenn du den AGB "oben" positionierst, dann brauchst du ja nicht einmal so einen großen AGB zum befüllen, denn dann dient ja auch der Schlauch zur Pumpe hin als Puffer zum Befüllen. Klar bei nem größeren AGB brauchst net so oft nach kippen, aber wie oft wirst du schon befüllen?

Am besten fände ich es den AGB oben zu haben und alles was elektrisch ist gesammelt am PC zu haben (natürlich ohne die Lüfter, die müssen ja an den Radi ). Dann dafür sorgen, dass du am obersten Punkt eine Entlüftungsschraube oder irgendetwas in der Art zu haben.
Sobald du dann befüllen willst öffnest du die Stelle und kippst dein Wasser in die Befüllstelle (AGB o.ä.) und lässt erstmal die Physik für dich arbeiten bis sich nichts mehr bewegt und dann schaltest die Pumpe ein bis die Luftblase fast angekommen ist und rennst zurück zum AGB.
Dann fängt das tolle gerenne an^^


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

bennySB schrieb:


> Dann fängt das tolle gerenne an^^



Er sagte doch er sei verheiratet, WhatsApp anruf oder Walkie Talkie  Einer am PC und einer im Keller^^ 

Das ist eigentlich super die Möglichkeit den PC "passiv" zu kühlen ohne es wirklich zu müssen.
Absolute lautlose Kühlung am PC.  Aber kann mir vorstellen je nach Distanz für die Pumpe ganz schön anstrengend oder?


----------



## bennySB (15. Januar 2016)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Er sagte doch er sei verheiratet, WhatsApp anruf oder Walkie Talkie  Einer am PC und einer im Keller^^
> 
> Das ist eigentlich super die Möglichkeit den PC "passiv" zu kühlen ohne es wirklich zu müssen.
> Absolute lautlose Kühlung am PC.  Aber kann mir vorstellen je nach Distanz für die Pumpe ganz schön anstrengend oder?



Meine Frau würde mich müde anlächeln wenn ich sie um sowas bitten würde und sagen das ich es doch gefälligst selber machen soll xD

Für die Pumpe selbst ist es nur Arbeit solange das System noch nicht ganz befüllt ist. Danach ist es der Pumpe relativ egal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2016)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Aber kann mir vorstellen je nach Distanz für die Pumpe ganz schön anstrengend oder?



Für den Durchflusswiderstand eines (geschlossenen) Wasserkreislaufes sind bei Fließgeschwindigkeiten wie sie in PC-Wasserkühlungen üblich sind (laminare Strömungen) im Wesentlichen nur die Kühlblöcke sowie Hähne, enge Winkel, Filter usw. interessant (und selbst hier zum größten Teil nur Feinstrukturkühler).

Die reine Strecke an Schlauch dazwischen erhöht den Widerstand nur minimal, sprich dein Durchfluss ändert sich nicht wesentlich wenn du jetzt aus Spaß 10 Meter Schlauch dazwischenklemmst.


----------

